# stretch wrapper (máquina)



## rafiotero

Hola a todos. ¿Como llamarían en español a una máquina que envuleve artículos o cajas en plástico que se estira? A menudo se ven en los aeropuertos para envolver las maletas antes de embarcar.

Pensé en "envolvedora de plástico" pero esto dejaría afuera la parte de que el plástico está estirado.

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Mrs. Van Dort

plastic foil wrap machine?


----------



## rafiotero

Yes, but how to call it in Spanish?


----------



## Mrs. Van Dort

I'd say "retractiladora".


----------



## k-in-sc

Mrs. Van Dort said:


> plastic foil wrap machine?


It's not foil. Foil is metal.
Maybe "envolvedora de equipaje" or "máquina de envoltura de equipaje."
Is your translation for Puerto Rico or where?


----------



## Mrs. Van Dort

"retractiladora" is a machine that wraps with plastic film (that is the word, not foil, sorry!). It consists of a platform (usually round) on which is placed the item to be wrapped. On the side of the platform there is a piece holding a big coil of plastic film. You fix the plastic film somewhere on the item, you pull a button and the platform turns around so that the item gets wrapped.

This machine can be used for luggage, but also for pallets (wooden platforms on which goods are placed for their transport).


----------



## rafiotero

No, I used the baggage example to clarify. The translation is for an equipment manual. The machinery includes a stretch wrapper for wooden pallets loaded with boxes. This is a global manufacturer, so readers could be any Spanish speaking person (either Europe or America). Mrs. Van Dort's description is very accurate. Is this term "retractiladora" widely known?

Thanks again.


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm also seeing "máquina de envasado retráctil," but I have no idea how common it is.
Examples:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="maquina+de+envasado+retráctil"&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## rafiotero

By the way, I'm translating these wooden pallets as "tarimas". Any suggestions. "Paletas" seems to be a false cognate.

RO


----------



## Mrs. Van Dort

I've worked in manufacturing and export companies for almost my whole working life. "Retractiladora" is correct and you can use both "pallets" and "tarimas", I've heard them both.


----------



## rafiotero

Great, Mrs Van Dort! I'll go with these terms.
Thanks a lot to both of you.


----------

